# What weight loss supplements would you suggest?



## joetover (Dec 14, 2010)

I've decided to lose about 50 lbs by the time the summer is over and so far I'm making great progress. I started my diet a little over a month ago and have already lost 14 lbs. I joined the gym. I go at least 4 times a week. Usually every day though unless another plan interrupts my schedule. I am watching what I eat. I have cut my calories significantly and even started keeping a food diary, in which i also keep track of my exercise. I bought a pedometer and count me steps, basically I've improved my way tremendously since the year started. My question now is in regards to those infamous "weight loss pills". I would like to add something to increase my energy, boost my metabolism, and just speed up the process. I am kind of in a hurry because I am planning a vacation and would like to possibly complete this before my initial plan. But how can you trust anything out there, really? Has anyone taken anything that they were satisfied with? Or does anybody have any tips in general?


----------



## ThunderBolt (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome aboard Joe.  I'm not ideally suited to answer this as I could do with putting a bit of Terry ON.  I suspect it will be morning before you get a useful answer.


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi

First well done on the loss so far - fantastic!
Second - you are doing enough and keep away from those silly pills. Surely if they really worked we would all be on them forever! I have tried them all and believe me they do not do your insides any good.

Instead -stick with what you are doing and why not record your weight loss in out WLG where you will get all the support and motivation we can offer -and you may even offer some useful tips back  yourself.  Have a good read of all the threads in the WLG forum and hopefully we will see you joining us?


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 14, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Joe,

I'll just say that I don't like pill-popping.

I lost my 50lbs through exercise and healthier eating. I don't see why you couldn't achieve something similar by the end of next summer.

By the way, where are you based? A 03:00am exercise and weight loss post is quite unusual!.

Andy


----------



## MargB (Dec 15, 2010)

I agree with Lucy and Andy - you are doing very well and recognise it is a life style change rather than a diet.  I pop enough pills without taking any more just to lose weight.


----------

